# A minor rant



## fdyyt (Sep 1, 2022)

When we're gone, no other species on earth is going to miss us, what is the point of our very existence then?
Why are we so hypocritical? We condemn Nazis for genocide, yet they learned from our "cleansing" of Native Americans and Mexicans. We hold to memory pearl harbor, but it was commodore perry that forced japan out of isolation and made her become an imperial power like any other European nation. If it weren't for the allied victory in WWII, the nuclear detonations in Japan would be considered an atrocity.
https://www.history.com/news/california ... n-genocide
https://www.vox.com/2019/7/29/8934848/g ... rk-history
http://japanbnl.com/forced-opening-japa ... ore-perry/
Is the Holocaust an example of white privilege, because people like Leopold II and the Gruesome Japanese imperialists are basically ignored in western society?
https://thefreethoughtproject.com/hitle ... go-erased/
https://www.warhistoryonline.com/histor ... -wwii.html
I wonder why there is few media condemning America and telling American atrocities throughout the ages. It must be the protagonist syndrome, which happens when one believes that he is the central role of the story, willing to do the right thing no matter what, and therefore is always biased towards himself, and blind to his transgressions.
The problem with America is that he is arrogant and complacent over his natural advantage, it would take a reckoning, like the ones he smit to the axis powers, in order to wake him up and own up to his injustices.
Even though there may be another Obama or Lee Kuan Yew coming within the next generation, their voices of reason would be far outnumbered by the mindless drivel chanted by the majority of mediocrity and degeneracy infatuated with the next big cesspool of narcissism. In order to prevent further destruction of humanity, cohesive and drastic action must be taken by the masses, unfortunately, politicians and media outlets have been hijacked by corporate interests who wish to continue their selfish status quo. We are capable of doing great things together if given the chance and the skills. But at this point in time, I am afraid that we have long passed the redemption event horizon as a race.

We have favored quantity over quality and prioritized short-term over long-term. That is why there hasn't been a large effort recently to preserve interactive art other than Microsoft's incomplete backward compatibility library, why people are all over social media posting highlights of their day flaunting their luxury goods instead of preparing financially and building a positive reputation for themselves. That it is more profitable to act like a lunatic on TikTok rather than contribute creativity of the highest caliber. Jealousy and mockery are rampant on the internet, Near had to take their own life because they couldn't stand the toxicity of Kiwifarms, just because they thought differently from the mainstream, in spite of their awe-inspiring contributions to reverse engineering and preservation.
That is why I believe that the whole world would be a better place if everyone were introverted by default, because a lot of unnecessary conflict and red tape happens when people tamper with other people's affairs with no good reason.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 1, 2022)

Silver lining of this thread, it's not a Creamu thread. 

/ot


----------



## Maximumbeans (Sep 1, 2022)

Hey dude, I don't want to degrade what you've written here because a lot of it is true (or at least understandable). That having been said, are you feeling alright? You've only been here for like two days but a lot of your topics and contributions are coming across negative and angry. There's no rule that you have to be happy-go-lucky on this site but it is predominantly a place for derping around with games consoles and shit, after all.
I dunno. Not trying to be an armchair psychiatrist but maybe the internet needs to take a backseat for a few days. Refresh your head maybe.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 1, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> We condemn Nazis for genocide, yet they learned from our "cleansing" of Native Americans and Mexicans.


Two things can both be bad and worthy of condemnation.  Crazy, I know.



fdyyt said:


> I wonder why there is few media condemning America and telling American atrocities throughout the ages ... politicians and media outlets have been hijacked by corporate interests who wish to continue their selfish status quo.


Answered your own question.  We don't have any (mainstream) leftist media, it's all owned and operated by the capitalist class who have a vested interest in pushing the "American exceptionalism" narrative.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Sep 1, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Silver lining of this thread, it's not a Creamu thread.
> 
> /ot


I know right, isn't it great.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 1, 2022)

That's one minor rant..
Or is it a "minor" doing the rant?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 1, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Two things can both be bad and worthy of condemnation.  Crazy, I know.
> 
> 
> Answered your own question.  We don't have any (mainstream) leftist media, it's all owned and operated by the capitalist class who have a vested interest in pushing the "American exceptionalism" narrative.


Imagine thinking that leftists can't be capitalists or attaining power in a capitalist system means you are a, what does FJB label the right currently, oh yeah, semi-fascist. I can feel the country uniting as we speak.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 1, 2022)

No other species will miss us, that's I agree 100%. From there on, there are problems in my point of view.

Look, American atrocities do really go unpunished and unspoken always, but this is not a free pass to others do atrocities too. Your way of think is geared towards isonomy on awareness and punishment for every nation that commits a genocide or state crime. That's fair, but the right way would be punish every criminal nation, and not forgive some criminal nations because USA, England or Europe are currently soft judged. Do you understand what I'm saying?

Now about the holocaust. It was not the only mass murder on human History, true, but nothing we had in humankind was so organized towards killing like the holocaust. I was a mass production of cadavers in a industrial fashion. It is extremely shocking, and the fact of many other massacres on History went unpunished don't make the holocaust any better or "less bad".


----------



## Viri (Sep 1, 2022)

For some reason, I thought you were going to rant about minors...


----------



## Xzi (Sep 1, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Imagine thinking that leftists can't be capitalists


They can't.  You're thinking of liberals and/or Democrats.  Leftists are socialists, anarchists, communists, or some variation thereof.

Being an actual capitalist means owning a serious piece of the pie.  Land and/or means of production.  So millionaires/billionaires.  Anybody in the middle or lower classes who calls themselves a "capitalist" is really just a sucker with Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 1, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> No other species will miss us, that's I agree 100%. From there on, there are problems in my point of view.


Pandas and koala bears might. Actually nm, they will just be extinct before humans are gone.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Sep 1, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Imagine thinking that leftists can't be capitalists or attaining power in a capitalist system means you are a, what does FJB label the right currently, oh yeah, semi-fascist. I can feel the country uniting as we speak.


Aaaand here we go.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 1, 2022)

Xzi said:


> They can't.  You're thinking of liberals and/or Democrats.  Leftists are socialists, anarchists, communists, or some variation thereof.
> 
> Being an actual capitalist means owning a serious piece of the pie.  Land and/or means of production.  So millionaires/billionaires.  Anybody in the middle or lower classes who calls themselves a "capitalist" is really just a sucker with Stockholm Syndrome.


If this is true, then leftists will never attain power in a capitalist society unless you resort to violence, which is not advisable. Leftist's number one strategy is infiltration from within and to be able to infiltrate in a capitalist society, one must be a capitalist. Examples of leftist capitalists... Bill Gates, Jeffrey Epstein, George Soros.

Stages of leftist infiltration:
Capitalist > Crony capitalist > Fascist > Anarchist > Communist
                                                 ^
                                        we are here


----------



## Xzi (Sep 1, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> If this is true, then leftists will never attain power in a capitalist society unless you resort to violence


I mean, we're gaining power now through the unionization movement.  I agree though it's unlikely we ever see a major leftist political party in the US without revolution.



TraderPatTX said:


> Examples of leftist capitalists... Bill Gates, Jeffrey Epstein, George Soros.


Neoliberals.  "Leftist capitalist" is an oxymoron.



TraderPatTX said:


> Stages of leftist infiltration:
> Capitalist > Crony capitalist > Fascist > Anarchist > Communist
> ^
> we are here


Lmao not sure where to even start with this one.  Crony capitalism is just unregulated capitalism.  And that gives way to oligarchy or fascism, both of which are the polar opposite of anarchy.  There's not a single historical example you can call on to back your delusional horseshoe theory.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 1, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I mean, we're gaining power now through the unionization movement.  I agree though it's unlikely we ever see a major leftist political party in the US without revolution.


Union membership has been at historic lows, especially in the private sector.


Xzi said:


> Neoliberals.  "Leftist capitalist" is an oxymoron.


Oxymorons do exist in the world.


Xzi said:


> Lmao not sure where to even start with this one.  Crony capitalism is just unregulated capitalism.  And that gives way to oligarchy or fascism, both of which are the polar opposite of anarchy.  There's not a single historical example you can call on to back your delusional horseshoe theory.


Crony capitalism is when big businesses lobby Congress to pass laws that favor them and destroy any competition. After that is when big business and government get in bed with each other as we are seeing with social media companies banning wrongthink at the government's behest. See Facebook/FBI.

You don't need a historical example. Look at what is happening around us.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 1, 2022)

Xzi said:


> They can't.  You're thinking of liberals and/or Democrats.  Leftists are socialists, anarchists, communists, or some variation thereof.
> 
> Being an actual capitalist means owning a serious piece of the pie.  Land and/or means of production.  So millionaires/billionaires.  Anybody in the middle or lower classes who calls themselves a "capitalist" is really just a sucker with Stockholm Syndrome.


I don't know about that... Sure, it is more a opinion of mine than a fact, but even the guy working on minimum wage can be a ferocious capitalist and even a billionaire, that gamed the system for its own sake, can see the contradictions, disagree with the system and advocate for deep changes.

The part of "just a sucker with Stockholm Syndrome" is also unfair, as the capitalism idea is sold as natural, unavoidable or simply better than anything else. Those "suckers" may just be an uneducated person that is more prone to the capitalist propaganda.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 1, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Union membership has been at historic lows, especially in the private sector.


"Has been" are key words there.  Unionization in the service industry is quickly exploding, and that makes up the majority of jobs in the US.  Union busting activities only cause the Streisand Effect.



TraderPatTX said:


> Oxymorons do exist in the world.


Some people do hold contradictory ideas/beliefs, yes.  None of the people you listed identify themselves as "leftists," or ever have, however, so that's a moot point.



TraderPatTX said:


> Crony capitalism is when big businesses lobby Congress to pass laws that favor them and destroy any competition.


Which has been happening in the US for a long time.



TraderPatTX said:


> You don't need a historical example. Look at what is happening around us.


Consolidation of power by oligarchs is what's happening.  Most of your opinions have been fed to you by media which is wholly owned by billionaires.  Explain to me why they would want to remove themselves from power by dismantling both corporations and government, thereby creating anarchy.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> That's one minor rant..
> Or is it a "minor" doing the rant?


I'm 18.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 1, 2022)

Xzi said:


> "Has been" are key words there.  Unionization in the service industry is quickly exploding, and that makes up the majority of jobs in the US.  Union busting activities only cause the Streisand Effect.


You need to add some sauce to that.


Xzi said:


> Some people do hold contradictory ideas/beliefs, yes.  None of the people you listed identify themselves as "leftists," or ever have, however, so that's a moot point.


All three of the people I mentioned are leftists. If you think they are on the right or support Trump, you are more delusional than I thought.


Xzi said:


> Which has been happening in the US for a long time.
> 
> 
> Consolidation of power by oligarchs is what's happening.  Most of your opinions have been fed to you by media which is wholly owned by billionaires.  Explain to me why they would want to remove themselves from power by dismantling both corporations and government, thereby creating anarchy.


Fascism and communism is the consolidation of power. Who do you think are in power in socialist countries? It's not the people since they are all poor. It's those in big business and government. Look at China for proof.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 1, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You need to add some sauce to that.
> 
> All three of the people I mentioned are leftists. If you think they are on the right or support Trump, you are more delusional than I thought.
> 
> Fascism and communism is the consolidation of power. Who do you think are in power in socialist countries? It's not the people since they are all poor. It's those in big business and government. Look at China for proof.


https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/30/chi...s-is-still-growing-and-companies-want-in.html
think again.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 1, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You need to add some sauce to that.


Starbucks, Chipotle, Trader Joe's, and Amazon have recently seen a rise in union activity, just to name a few.  Google it if you're actually interested.



TraderPatTX said:


> All three of the people I mentioned are leftists. If you think they are on the right or support Trump, you are more delusional than I thought.


Your understanding of the worldwide political paradigm is clearly lacking.  Leftist =/= Democrat, and right-wing =/= Republican.  The world is bigger, and history longer, than just the USA.



TraderPatTX said:


> Fascism and communism is the consolidation of power.


The word you're looking for is "authoritarianism," and though it does tend to drift toward one or the other, it doesn't necessarily need to follow the tenets of either fascism or communism.



TraderPatTX said:


> Look at China for proof.


China is an oligarchy, and it's exactly the type of model that billionaires would love to have come to the US.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 1, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/30/chi...s-is-still-growing-and-companies-want-in.html
> think again.


That's pre-pandemic. Got anything more recent. The world has changed drastically since then.

Chinese companies, who are own by the CCP, can't even make debt payments.

https://www.scmp.com/business/compa...defaults-us139-million-bond-payment-debt-woes


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 1, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> That's pre-pandemic. Got anything more recent. The world has changed drastically since then.
> 
> Chinese companies, who are own by the CCP, can't even make debt payments.
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/business/compa...defaults-us139-million-bond-payment-debt-woes


Well, the whole world is burning, so it doesn't look bad in comparison.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 1, 2022)

Xzi said:


> China is an oligarchy, and it's exactly the type of model that billionaires would love to have come to the US.


Cbina is basically the asian russia and the wannabe America. Outside of major cities, the infrastructure is lacking. Most of the far reaches are sparsely inhabited and it only got rich after deng xiaoping advocated for western style capitalism to attract foreign investment.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 1, 2022)

U ok, u really taking getting banned from the PCSX2 discord hard @fdyyt


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 1, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> U ok, u really taking getting banned from the PCSX2 discord hard @fdyyt


Well I consider GBAtemp as a consolation prize that's was better than the original reward. You get to have a wider audience for your views.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 1, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Well, the whole world is burning, so it doesn't look bad in comparison.


The world is not burning. People are waking up to what has been hidden for so long. Buckle up, it's gonna get wilder.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 1, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Cbina is basically the asian russia and the wannabe America. Outside of major cities, the infrastructure is lacking. Most of the far reaches are sparsely inhabited and it only got rich after deng xiaoping advocated for western style capitalism to attract foreign investment.


The CCP owns the means of production in China. They had to start practicing capitalism because communism is so expensive.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 1, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The world is not burning. People are waking up to what has been hidden for so long. Buckle up, it's gonna get wilder.


Cant wait, gonna get wackier than that one time i got stuck in a tube slide.


----------



## Viri (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> They can't.  You're thinking of liberals and/or Democrats.  Leftists are socialists, anarchists, communists, or some variation thereof.
> 
> Being an actual capitalist means owning a serious piece of the pie.  Land and/or means of production.  So millionaires/billionaires.  Anybody in the middle or lower classes who calls themselves a "capitalist" is really just a sucker with Stockholm Syndrome.


Apparently they can bow to Monarchies!




Spoiler









Spoiler



"As a result, the Grenadian Communist Monarchy was toppled"


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

True capitalism has never been tried before.  There should be a separation of money and state.


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 2, 2022)

Derail successful I guess.
Either way, capitalism with "caps"/social capitalism would make the world a better place, but people would need to abandon their greed and think of others first, which is why it's as unlikely to happen as true communism.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

If it involves people, it's going to get the people treatment.  As long as people believe in scarcity, you'll have hoarders creating scarcity.  No matter the system, people are just going to have to collectively figure it out.  Trying to enforce charity is just going to backfire, especially if it's wealthy and politically leveraged people doing it.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> If it involves people, it's going to get the people treatment.  As long as people believe in scarcity, you'll have hoarders creating scarcity.  No matter the system, people are just going to have to collectively figure it out.  Trying to enforce charity is just going to backfire, especially if it's wealthy and politically leveraged people doing it.


Why does enforcing charity not work, and how can we alleviate scarcity? (I believe we can do the latter by simply being more efficient with our resources.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 2, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> Derail successful I guess.
> Either way, capitalism with "caps"/social capitalism would make the world a better place, but people would need to abandon their greed and think of others first, which is why it's as unlikely to happen as true communism.


Greed is the main factor for economic growth, people want things to support their selfish needs and wants, I don't blame them, every living being is selfish one way or another for one reason: survival. I believe that the root of all selfishness is ignorance, if you believe that you matter more than others and do not learn about other perspectives, then you are very unlikely to think of the opportunity cost to others and yourself in the future.  In order to reduce unhealthy greed, there should be an impartial moderator, like Singapore's government.

The difference between successful and unsuccessful dictatorships is that the former educates, not enslaves.

True communism believes that everyone is equal, under that logic, there should be no leaders to help guide the country and no incentive to improve in order to maintain the hierarchy.(or lack thereof) This has backfired immensely for china.
https://www.thoughtco.com/the-great-leap-forward-195154


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Why does enforcing charity not work, and how can we alleviate scarcity? (I believe we can do the latter by simply being more efficient with our resources.


Enforcing charity creates resentment and pressure, which will always seek an outlet.  It maybe "okay" for a time, but then issues pop up, like Donald Trump becoming president (if that's an issue to you).

Alleviating scarcity would require people to change their minds about what's important.  We are too busy focusing on sustaining a bloated "modern society".  It's not something one person can tell (or command) all people and inspire change.  People have to learn it.  Scarcity-driven value incentivizes people to censor methods of efficiency btw (via law, media, domain, etc.).

I think tribalism and the decentralization of governments is inevitable.  The more we try to fight that outcome, the harder it's going to be to adapt.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 2, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Why does enforcing charity not work, and how can we alleviate scarcity? (I believe we can do the latter by simply being more efficient with our resources.


Charity stops being charity if you are forced to do it. Charity is the act of voluntarily giving, not forcibly giving.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Why does enforcing charity not work, and how can we alleviate scarcity? (I believe we can do the latter by simply being more efficient with our resources.


Forced Charity​_And worst of all, people who are being forced by the government to perform this ‘charity’ do not even get the satisfaction of having helped fellow human beings in need due to the impersonal nature of charity via government welfare programs. And the welfare recipients don’t feel grateful, because politicians and activists have convinced them that welfare is a government-given right, not a charitable gift._


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> True capitalism has never been tried before.  There should be a separation of money and state.


So like...the Federal Reserve, which is privately owned?


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Forced Charity​_And worst of all, people who are being forced by the government to perform this ‘charity’ do not even get the satisfaction of having helped fellow human beings in need due to the impersonal nature of charity via government welfare programs. And the welfare recipients don’t feel grateful, because politicians and activists have convinced them that welfare is a government-given right, not a charitable gift._


So Taxes are basically forced charity for government subsidized programs. No wonder why people hate having the fruits of their hard work taken by the government for the latter's ulterior motives.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Forced Charity​_And worst of all, people who are being forced by the government to perform this ‘charity’ do not even get the satisfaction of having helped fellow human beings in need due to the impersonal nature of charity via government welfare programs. And the welfare recipients don’t feel grateful, because politicians and activists have convinced them that welfare is a government-given right, not a charitable gift._


Taxes wouldn't even be an issue if people saw more positive effects of them in their own communities.  The problem is that most of our taxes in the US go to corporate welfare, rather than to helping individuals who actually need it.  Not to mention corporations like McDonald's and Wal-Mart which walk employees through signing up for food stamps during orientation, IE taking from taxpayers both coming and going.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Taxes wouldn't even be an issue if people saw more positive effects of them in their own communities.  The problem is that most of our taxes in the US go to corporate welfare, rather than to helping individuals who actually need it.  Not to mention corporations like McDonald's and Wal-Mart which walk employees through signing up for food stamps during orientation, IE taking from taxpayers both coming and going.


Have you ever gone grocery shopping during the day on a Wednesday when those benefits get posted? If not I wonder what your feelings would be.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Have you ever gone grocery shopping during the day on a Wednesday when those benefits get posted? If not I wonder what your feelings would be.


Not sure what point you're trying to get at here.  I'm saying that corporations intentionally subsidizing their wages with food stamps and/or welfare is a bad thing.  So long as the minimum wage is well below a living wage however, and even below the poverty line for that matter, they're going to continue to exploit these social safety nets.  It should be obvious by now that they'll only do the right thing when allowed no other option.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> So like...the Federal Reserve, which is privately owned?


That's a farce.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> That's a farce.


Kinda like capitalism in general.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Not sure what point you're trying to get at here.  I'm saying that corporations intentionally subsidizing their wages with food stamps and/or welfare is a bad thing.  So long as the minimum wage is well below a living wage however, and even below the poverty line for that matter, they're going to continue to exploit these social safety nets.  It should be obvious by now that they'll only do the right thing when allowed no other option.


I'm saying the exploitation is happening from both sides. Look all the new $60K+ cars the groceries bought with assistance are being loaded into. There are poor people who do need help, but this is also a ton of grifting. I'm serious, if you've never seen it, go out on a Wednesday.

When living off public assistance isn't stigmatized, people won't be driven to improve themselves and their social standing.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I'm saying the exploitation is happening from both sides.


If that were the case, 70% of Americans wouldn't be living paycheck to paycheck.  Unless you've got a million or more in the bank, law enforcement will come for you sooner rather than later.  The exploitation of the working classes by corporations is a permanent fixture of our society and never punished.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 2, 2022)

It's so disingenuous for leftist to rail against corporate welfare as the federal government is "investing" billions in green technology.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> It's so disingenuous for leftist to rail against corporate welfare as the federal government is "investing" billions in green technology.


It's not welfare if we actually get something in return for it.  The investment in green technology is mostly about making the military carbon neutral, or at least bringing it closer.  Would I prefer if we spent less on the military as well?  Absolutely.  A tiny percentage of their budget could be redirected to so many better causes.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Kinda like capitalism in general.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Capitalism is a farce because capitalism is not really capitalism.  I agree?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Capitalism is a farce because capitalism is not really capitalism.  I agree?


The Federal Reserve is exactly what you defined "true capitalism" as, and it changes nothing about the way the system is rigged against the working class.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 2, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> When we're gone, no other species on earth is going to miss us, what is the point of our very existence then?
> Why are we so hypocritical? We condemn Nazis for genocide, yet they learned from our "cleansing" of Native Americans and Mexicans. We hold to memory pearl harbor, but it was commodore perry that forced japan out of isolation and made her become an imperial power like any other European nation. If it weren't for the allied victory in WWII, the nuclear detonations in Japan would be considered an atrocity.
> https://www.history.com/news/california ... n-genocide
> https://www.vox.com/2019/7/29/8934848/g ... rk-history
> ...



spoilers, there is no white privilege's, also there have been colored genocide's ya racist, can't we leave fake nonsense out of one thing.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> The Federal Reserve is exactly what you defined "true capitalism" as, and it changes nothing about the way the system is rigged against the working class.



I don't believe I defined "true capitalism".  I did suggest that America is not doing it.  Do you want to entertain me with your thought process?



lolcatzuru said:


> spoilers, there is no white privilege's, also there have been colored genocide's ya racist, can't we leave fake nonsense out of one thing.



The white man is the only person, on the whole planet, who is not allowed to be proud.  Many white men try to escape this fate by becoming women.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I don't believe I defined "true capitalism".





tabzer said:


> True capitalism has never been tried before.  There should be a separation of money and state.


If not a definition, I'd certainly call that what you believe to be one of the core tenets of "true capitalism."  Regardless, capitalism in any form always ends up devolving into oligarchy unless there are numerous and thorough safeguards (regulations) against it.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> The white man is the only person, on the whole planet, who is not allowed to be proud.


There is no "white pride" because there is no singular white culture.  You can be proud of being Irish/Italian/German/whatever, but to say you're proud exclusively of your skin color is both ridiculous and an admission that the only thing you have to be proud of is the privileges it grants you.

This guy sums it up nicely.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

Ok, done with my little rant


----------



## linuxares (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> There is no "white pride" because there is no singular white culture.  You can be proud of being Irish/Italian/German/whatever, but to say you're proud exclusively of your skin color is both ridiculous and an admission that the only thing you have to be proud of is the privileges it grants you.
> 
> This guy sums it up nicely.


That mans voice is awesome. And I do understand what he means. But... that "black pride" have sadly infected people for example here in my country. They KNOW where they come from.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> There is no "white pride" because there is no singular white culture.  You can be proud of being Irish/Italian/German/whatever, but to say you're proud exclusively of your skin color is both ridiculous and an admission that the only thing you have to be proud of is the privileges it grants you.
> 
> This guy sums it up nicely.


Now replace white with any other color and you are still correct, but now a racist.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> If not a definition, I'd certainly call that what you believe to be one of the core tenets of "true capitalism."  Regardless, capitalism in any form always ends up devolving into oligarchy unless there are numerous and thorough safeguards (regulations) against it.



You can't define something by saying what it isn't.  Even if you are using calculus, you'd need to say _everything _that it isn't, and then you could only _infer_. If money interest influences the state, it is not true capitalism.



Xzi said:


> There is no "white pride" because there is no white culture. You can be proud of being Irish/Italian/German/whatever, but to say you're proud exclusively of your skin color is both ridiculous and an admission that the only thing you have to be proud of is the privileges it grants you.
> 
> This guy sums it up nicely.



Both of you are wrong.  The fact that "white people" is a thing creates the condition necessary for said classification to endure.  Just by having the world harp on white people about privilege forces white people to bond over a common but unique experience, reinforcing the existence of a culture, especially if they see themselves on the bottom of the ladder in their immediate communities.

The guy in your video suggests that Asian pride can exist, but white pride can't.  What?  I'm not proud to be Indian and I don't specifically bond with Indian, Chinese, Vietnamese, etc over over a common plight.  The guy in your video is just trying to define what the definition of "is" is.   He's convicted, but he's ignorant.

You can't say white privilege exists yet white culture does not.  It's literally the act of culturing.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

linuxares said:


> That mans voice is awesome. And I do understand what he means. But... that "black pride" have sadly infected people for example here in my country. They KNOW where they come from.


That's a fair criticism and I'd say they should probably use the slightly more specific "African pride" instead...but then again there are what?  Like ten black guys total in Sweden?  

(Not a whole lot of black people in Colorado either, just joking around a bit.)


----------



## linuxares (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> That's a fair criticism and I'd say they should probably use the slightly more specific "African pride" instead...but then again there are what?  Like ten black guys total in Sweden?
> 
> (Not a whole lot of black people in Colorado either, just joking around a bit.)


lol no, we have a lot


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Taxes wouldn't even be an issue if people saw more positive effects of them in their own communities.  The problem is that most of our taxes in the US go to corporate welfare, rather than to helping individuals who actually need it.  Not to mention corporations like McDonald's and Wal-Mart which walk employees through signing up for food stamps during orientation, IE taking from taxpayers both coming and going.


Billionaires take taxes and don't pay taxes, that alone should say something about our society.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I don't believe I defined "true capitalism".  I did suggest that America is not doing it.  Do you want to entertain me with your thought process?
> 
> 
> 
> The white man is the only person, on the whole planet, who is not allowed to be proud.  Many white men try to escape this fate by becoming women.


that is why karens exist.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> that is why karens exist.


Can you explain what you mean by that?  AFAIK "Karens" aren't restricted to gender, race, or even societal conditions, even though they were originally popularized by cliché entitled white women (presumably in America).  I can imagine a "Karen" existing anywhere.  To me, it's just someone who grossly overestimates their own authority and acts entitled. (ie. @Xzi)


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Billionaires take taxes and don't pay taxes, that alone should say something about our society.


Yep, see: the nation's poorest state (Mississippi) used welfare money to pay Brett Favre for speeches he never made.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Can you explain what you mean by that?  AFAIK "Karens" aren't restricted to gender, race, or even societal conditions, even though they were originally popularized by cliché entitled white women (presumably in America).  I can imagine a "Karen" existing anywhere.  To me, it's just someone who has grossly overestimates their own authority and acts entitled. (ie. @Xzi)


because they are not allowed to be proud they go the route of faux "victimization" to assert their dominance.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> because they are not allowed to be proud they go the route of faux "victimization" to assert their dominance.


They are allowed though.  That's why it annoys everyone.  They embody the rhetoric to its dysfunction.  You can't shame a Karen because a Karen knows no shame.  They are a victim, no matter what.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 2, 2022)

Fanatical Karens and where to find them in history


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

I am not buying you a book.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I am not buying you a book.


https://www.theguardian.com/comment...n-use-strategic-tears-to-avoid-accountability
this should be a good enough alternative.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...n-use-strategic-tears-to-avoid-accountability
> this should be a good enough alternative.



You seem to think "Karens" are restricted to white women.  If that's true, then we have a fundamental disagreement.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> You seem to think "Karens" are restricted to white women.  If that's true, then we have a fundamental disagreement.


so Karens are all disagreeable women, correct?


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> so Karens are all disagreeable women, correct?



I said earlier:



tabzer said:


> AFAIK "Karens" aren't restricted to gender, race, or even societal conditions, even though they were originally popularized by cliché entitled white women (presumably in America). I can imagine a "Karen" existing anywhere. *To me, it's just someone who grossly overestimates their own authority and acts entitled*. (ie. @Xzi)


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I said earlier:


thank you,  being a Karen is an ideology, not a specific type of person.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> thank you,  being a Karen is an ideology, not a specific type of person.



I think calling it an "ideology" gives Karen too much credit.


----------

